# masked by missing keyword [SOLVED]

## Vortex375

Baah, so schwierig kann das doch gar net sein. Ich such jetzt schon bald ne halbe Stunde in der Doku, in den man pages und im Forum aber ich find einfach keinen Tipp, der funktioniert.

"Wie installiere ich Pakete, die masked by: missing keyword sind?"

Bsp.:

```

# emerge -pv kiba-dock

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kiba-dock" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-misc/kiba-dock-20060813 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-misc/kiba-dock-20060817 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Ich hab jetzt schon alle mögliche package.keywords-Akrobatik ausprobiert aber nichts haut hin. Muss ich da das ebuild editieren? Kann ja kaum Sinn der Sache sein. Und wenn doch, wie?Last edited by Vortex375 on Fri Jul 06, 2007 5:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## firefly

versuchs mal mit -*  :Wink: 

----------

## phlexx

```

echo "x11-misc/kiba-dock -*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/irgend-ein-dateiname

```

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *phlexx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "x11-misc/kiba-dock -*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/irgend-ein-dateiname
> ...

 

Die package.keywords ist eine Datei und kein Ordner

----------

## apraxas

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *phlexx wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "x11-misc/kiba-dock -*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/irgend-ein-dateiname
> ...

 

siehe hier 5.2 http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml#doc_chap5

----------

## l3u

Die Gentoo-PowerPC-FAQ sagt zu dem Thema folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There are two common reasons why a package will not emerge: either it hasn't been tested on PPC or it has been tested, but hasn't yet been marked stable.!!! All 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vermutlich analog anzuwenden auf alle anderen Architekturen :-)

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also wäre es ja gar nicht schlecht wenn ich meine package.keywords datei auslese und dann die probs im Verzeichnis package.keywords eintrage.Hat jmd. eine Idee wie man das unkompliziert und ohne großen Aufwand machen kann?

LG

Scup

----------

## l3u

OT --> neuen Thread anfangen ;-)

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> versuchs mal mit -* 

 

Dacht ichs mir doch, dass das so einfach geht.

Dabei hatte ich glaub schon ~*, nur * und was weiß ich was noch ausprobiert.

Vielen Dank!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teQui

edit: schon ok =)

----------

## Vortex375

Leute ich brauch Hilfe. Ich schaffs schon wieder nicht die "masked by missing keyword" Pakete zu entmasken:

```

# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep compiz

x11-wm/compiz-fusion -*

# emerge -pv compiz-fusion

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "compiz-fusion" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/compiz-fusion-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Ich habs auch schon miz ~* versucht, aber das ging auch nicht.  :Question: 

----------

## s.hase

Steht doch alles im xeffects-Wiki!

```

x11-wm/compiz-fusion **

```

Den Rest der Pakete natürlich genauso.

edit: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Steht doch alles im xeffects-Wiki! 

 

Aha, und warum funktioniert das nicht bei allen Paketen einheitlich? Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass ich da extra nachlesen muss...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Naja trotzdem danke, auf jeden Fall.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Steht doch alles im xeffects-Wiki!  
> 
> Aha, und warum funktioniert das nicht bei allen Paketen einheitlich? Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass ich da extra nachlesen muss... 
> 
> Naja trotzdem danke, auf jeden Fall.

 

Soweit ich das weiß wurde das alles umgestellt, außer natürlich, wenn die Ebuilds zu alt sind. Naja. Entweder -* oder **.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Erklärung, warum das geändert worden ist?

Tobi

----------

## s.hase

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Steht doch alles im xeffects-Wiki!  
> 
> Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass ich da extra nachlesen muss... 
> 
> 

 

Wenn Du schon das xeffects-Overlay nutzt (nehme ich jetzt mal wegen compiz-fusion an!) ist doch das entsprechende Wiki dazu die erste Anlaufstelle oder   :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Soweit ich das weiß wurde das alles umgestellt, außer natürlich, wenn die Ebuilds zu alt sind. Naja. Entweder -* oder **.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Erklärung, warum das geändert worden ist?

 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~genone/docs/KEYWORDS.stupid

----------

## Vortex375

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, ich mach wieder SOLVED.  :Very Happy: 

OT: compiz-fusion funktioniert ja (noch) überhaupt nicht O_o. Schad drum, scheinbar hat die Fusion die Entwicklung wohl etwas stagniert.

----------

